# Grinder for brewed?



## Mr O

Today is the first day since.........a long time, that my ECM hasn't been turned on. Instead I've had a cpl of Aero's and a Sowden. All down to now owning a Rhino hand grinder (that i just bought for travel)

I was thinking about using my Royal for espresso and SJ for brewed but i don't think the SJ is suited to brewed?

Dunno the finer details of why though, anyone?

What is the top / middle and bottom of the range for brewed grinders?


----------



## froggystyle

Your looking for an excuse to buy an EK43.... just do it....


----------



## Mr O

froggystyle said:


> Your looking for an excuse to buy an EK43.... just do it....


way out of my price bracket.....


----------



## Evilnun

I was wondering the same, currently using a Porlex for my aeropress. although perfectly fine, always looking to upgrade!

Rob


----------



## Mr O

Hey Beano' no need to be liking froggys post


----------



## froggystyle

Vario is working for me at the minute.

As it happens i have a spare, do you want to borrow to see how you get one with one?


----------



## scottomus

I was going to ask a similar question to this. Eager to get home to my newly delivered rhino grinder to try it! I planned on using it exclusively for aeropress and v60 and using the major for espresso.

Im still tempted to get the sage DB which i can get with a free sage grinder, do you think that is good enough for pour over?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mr O said:


> Today is the first day since.........a long time, that my ECM hasn't been turned on. Instead I've had a cpl of Aero's and a Sowden. All down to now owning a Rhino hand grinder (that i just bought for travel)
> 
> I was thinking about using my Royal for espresso and SJ for brewed but i don't think the SJ is suited to brewed?
> 
> Dunno the finer details of why though, anyone?
> 
> What is the top / middle and bottom of the range for brewed grinders?


Middle - lido and the vario with brewed burrs

Top - Ek43- Guatemala , Tanzania


----------



## froggystyle

Santos also


----------



## jlarkin

scottomus said:


> I was going to ask a similar question to this. Eager to get home to my newly delivered rhino grinder to try it! I planned on using it exclusively for aeropress and v60 and using the major for espresso.
> 
> Im still tempted to get the sage DB which i can get with a free sage grinder, do you think that is good enough for pour over?


I'm waiting to get my Hausgrind (so who knows when that will come) because I've seen they're normally considered as a good grinder for brewed but currently I don't think the Sage Pro grinder does suit v60 very well.

I enjoy it with aeropress and it's nice and simple but I haven't had great flavour from pourover - v60/chemex. My current thinking is that it produces too many fines because it's hard to get a grind that flows well, if I grind coarse then it'll flow better but I lose out on flavour and grinding finer it'll take a long time to brew, with better flavour but not getting the same as with aeropress. With the aero I've had much more fruit and subtle flavours than I have with that grinder and pourover methods and this grinder.

It could of course just be my tastes and/or lack of knowledge which is holding me back but I'm hoping to confirm or disprove those options soon .


----------



## jlarkin

I had been shaping up to ask almost this exact question, Mr O, so thanks .


----------



## DoubleShot

No love for felgrind?


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> No love for felgrind?


Probably wants a grinder you can actually purchase


----------



## DoubleShot

Good point Boots!


----------



## Mr O

jlarkin said:


> I'm waiting to get my Hausgrind (so who knows when that will come) because I've seen they're normally considered as a good grinder for brewed but currently I don't think the Sage Pro grinder does suit v60 very well.
> 
> I enjoy it with aeropress and it's nice and simple but I haven't had great flavour from pourover - v60/chemex. My current thinking is that it produces too many fines because it's hard to get a grind that flows well, if I grind coarse then it'll flow better but I lose out on flavour and grinding finer it'll take a long time to brew, with better flavour but not getting the same as with aeropress. With the aero I've had much more fruit and subtle flavours than I have with that grinder and pourover methods and this grinder.
> 
> It could of course just be my tastes and/or lack of knowledge which is holding me back but I'm hoping to confirm or disprove those options soon .


when did you order?


----------



## jlarkin

I ordered 22nd May, considering you can only order when they show as "in stock" it just seems odd. I'm trying to contact them to check what's occurring


----------



## Mr O

froggystyle said:


> Vario is working for me at the minute.
> 
> As it happens i have a spare, do you want to borrow to see how you get one with one?


Cheers for the offer mate, but then I'll no doubt be wanting one, so i shall pass...


----------



## Steve7

In the same boat

use my hausgrind for everything. The feldgrind is portable but a load more messing about that the haus which is just better suited to being a kitchen item.

why? Just heavier, easier to fill, takes more, and feels nicer.

I do do get a little sick of the effort to fill a technivorm basket, when I need a 70g hit, so the feldgrind isn't ideal as a work option. It will do me for travel, though.

Id consider an electric grinder too, but it would be laziness rather than need as I rarely go more than the 22 to 35 g or so I need for a clever, Sowden, or syphon. For now I am stuck with the messing of two or more grind loads at work to fill by basket. Solved it recently by only making a half load in the technivorm!


----------



## Nod

I add one more vote for vario. I use everyday for brew at work and it is excellent. You need to buy steel burrs though - £50 ish from USA - v easy to fit

Much cheaper than Ek!


----------



## Bigpikle

I got a Baratza Virtuoso a while back specifically for brewed. It was an ebay bargain and other than needing a good clean its been brilliant. It is really fast, seems to have very little retention, very easy repeatable stepped adjustment that makes swapping settings for different brew methods really simple and quick.

The grind quality seems very consistent and there is very little in the way of fines getting into the results. Its been a huge step up from my Porlex.


----------



## jlarkin

Steve7 said:


> the technivorm!


Don't want to derail the thread but hadn't heard masses about these, how do you like it compared to say the Sowden?


----------



## Steve7

It just makes more coffe quickly.

Its volume. I enjoy all brewed coffee whether clever (my main go to) Sowden, or syphon at weekends for two of us and technivorm if I need over a litre in the thermos.

I like the hausgrind as the dial means I can quickly nip between settings for the above and its not too bad when I have to fill it twice for the technivorm.

I don't honestly mind which and a bit of variety keeps it interesting. I prefer the cleaner cups of the syphon and clever, as I find the Sowden muddier and the technivorms gold basket can clog and is less tolerant of grind.

I have a rocky in the kitchen but don't use it at the volumes I need. Should sell it. I use the feldgrind at work for a clever as my one cup. But when I know I am in one place all day the technivorm goes on and I find myself grinding for ages to fill it! I think electric would be overkill, though.


----------



## Steve7

The technivorm is just quick and works and keeps working. I have a thermos at home and the hot plate one at work.

I don't listen to the know it all lot that say never use a hot plate. Although my coffee never sits longer than the hour it is made in. I drink the coffee quickly at work, and the glass cleans up easier than the thermos. I use the thermos at home on a weekend when I may keep coming back after an hour or so. Both styles suit the use.

And they are bomb proof. And work. And heat up to the right temperature with a substantial copper element.


----------



## Mr O

froggystyle said:


> Your looking for an excuse to buy an EK43.... just do it....


http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24538-F-S-Mahlk%F6nig-Ek43-1600%A3-shipped

did you know something I didn't?


----------



## garydyke1

Mr O said:


> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24538-F-S-Mahlk%F6nig-Ek43-1600%A3-shipped
> 
> did you know something I didn't?


We might have one cheaper than that


----------



## coffeechap

How much Gary


----------



## garydyke1

coffeechap said:


> How much Gary


Its probably a few week away i'd need to talk to someone about it first dude.


----------



## coffeechap

Ok cool


----------



## @3aan

Mr O said:


> Today is the first day since.........a long time, that my ECM hasn't been turned on. Instead I've had a cpl of Aero's and a Sowden. All down to now owning a Rhino hand grinder (that i just bought for travel)
> 
> I was thinking about using my Royal for espresso and SJ for brewed but i don't think the SJ is suited to brewed?
> 
> Dunno the finer details of why though, anyone?
> 
> What is the top / middle and bottom of the range for brewed grinders?


I find the Faema MC90 a good performer for the most of my slow methods, I took the doser of and put a small hopper in the place, straight into the filter, with te brush and blower clean the rest out, gives nice and tastefull brews with the Burundi I currently using, quite light quick roast.

Such a grinder is for not to much to buy on the second hand market, I bougt mine on a local flea market with a broken doser for 18 euro.


----------



## Mr O

froggystyle said:


> Vario is working for me at the minute.
> 
> As it happens i have a spare, do you want to borrow to see how you get one with one?


if this is still an offer I wouldn't mind a go with it....


----------



## 4085

I must say, that since I switched from a Bodum grinder to the kitchenaid Artisan, my brewed coffee has really stepped up a couple of notches. I am being serious and yes, I realise that with a decent grinder it could probably go up a few more gears! I did not partiularly like the tatse the Impressgave me, so I bought a good old Bodum CAfetiere. I ground 40 gms of beans on a mediumish setting, chucked an unmeasured amountof water in, and produced enough coffee to fill two Illy mugs with no waste. I was using a JAva Lingtong mahogany roast, and both myself and my brother really did like the result. I appreciate that there will be people out there holding their heads in horror but hey ho!


----------



## DoubleShot

dfk41 said:


> I appreciate that there will be people out there holding their heads in horror but hey ho!


It is what it is and that is...the dfk41 way!


----------



## gcogger

dfk41 said:


> I must say, that since I switched from a Bodum grinder to the kitchenaid Artisan, my brewed coffee has really stepped up a couple of notches.


Which Bodum grinder was that? Was it the current Bistro burr grinder? That's the one I'm using for brewed (it had some good reviews in the US) and it seems to give a consistent grind - well, at least once it's been used for a while.


----------



## 4085

gcogger said:


> Which Bodum grinder was that? Was it the current Bistro burr grinder? That's the one I'm using for brewed (it had some good reviews in the US) and it seems to give a consistent grind - well, at least once it's been used for a while.


Yep, same one as that. ideal for the odd brewed use, small enough to carry around. I broke the glass jar on it which is useless anyway, but hey ho!


----------



## risky

There is a Baratza Encore in the for sale section... Just saying 

Works great for brewed IMO.


----------



## gcogger

risky said:


> There is a Baratza Encore in the for sale section... Just saying
> 
> Works great for brewed IMO.


Any idea how well that works when you fill it with a single dose at a time? I tend to have 2 or 3 different coffees open and alternate between them, so only put 16-17g in the grinder then grind the lot.


----------



## risky

gcogger said:


> Any idea how well that works when you fill it with a single dose at a time? I tend to have 2 or 3 different coffees open and alternate between them, so only put 16-17g in the grinder then grind the lot.


Works perfectly. Virtually no retention. I've always single dosed with it.


----------



## Munkoli

What's the latest with the ROK grinder project? that looked fairly promising for a brew grinder. However the burrset was a very familiar and unremarkable one. Maybe the build quality will improve the grind though? Any previews yet?


----------



## froggystyle

Mr O said:


> if this is still an offer I wouldn't mind a go with it....


Sorry mate only just spotted this, let me know if you want to borrow it still and ill drop it over.


----------



## jlarkin

Munkoli said:


> What's the latest with the ROK grinder project? that looked fairly promising for a brew grinder. However the burrset was a very familiar and unremarkable one. Maybe the build quality will improve the grind though? Any previews yet?


Haven't heard any news about previews. I'm a backer on indiegogo, so had an update on 20th May (I think it's there on the page as well)

"We're still planning to start shipping in about a month, starting with our supporters in the USA. We'll then ship to the UK to fulfil all our European supporters in mid July followed by other regions soon after."

I'm not sure it's aimed at brewed, to be honest I backed it before I realised how many other cool grinders are around. I'll be interested to see what it's like once it gets to me though!


----------



## Wuyang

Why can't the super jolly hack it? Just wondering as that's what I've got.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Give it a go and see what you think. Most grinders are best doing one area of grinding, i.e. for espresso.


----------



## DavecUK

I love the ground analysis graph...the impression they try and give is around 80% of grinds within a small range. However they only used 4 filters and cannot extrapolate the results given to a curve like that. What it actually says is around 80% of grinds within the range 200-700 microns and with absolutely no idea of the distribution within that range. They should join our politicians. Will be interested to hear how good this grinder really is....I doubt whether it beats $600 grinders.....that's like £400 +


----------



## MWJB

DavecUK said:


> I love the ground analysis graph...the impression they try and give is around 80% of grinds within a small range. However they only used 4 filters and cannot extrapolate the results given to a curve like that. What it actually says is around 80% of grinds within the range 200-700 microns and with absolutely no idea of the distribution within that range. They should join our politicians. Will be interested to hear how good this grinder really is....I doubt whether it beats $600 grinders.....that's like £400 +


Indeed, the ROK graph doesn't seem to fit a typical grind distribution, but 4 sieve (of the appropriate mesh sizes which the ROK graph isn't) analysis is a well established mechanism in classifying brewed grind.


----------



## Rompie

risky said:


> There is a Baratza Encore in the for sale section... Just saying
> 
> Works great for brewed IMO.


Can't find this?? Also is it worth the money buying the higher models in the baratza range?


----------



## risky

Rompie said:


> Can't find this?? Also is it worth the money buying the higher models in the baratza range?


It's long since sold I'm afraid. I have no experience in the higher end models but I don't think they're worth it for brewed. They give more ability to grind finer (i.e espresso range)


----------



## jlarkin

I haven't had a cheaper one but the Baratza Precisio does seem very capable for brewed and as mentioned single dosing seems to work pretty well, do get some jumping so I put more than a single dose in. In other news I might sell the one I have, because I'm only really using the Hausgrind for home brewing because it's predominantly just for me.


----------



## jlarkin

For the ROK grinder they sent an update, apparently production is going well but has been delayed a bit and they'll be shipping to US first. Supposedly the other batch enters QC on 20th July but doesn't say how long that QC takes...so it's still a while off.


----------



## Rompie

jlarkin said:


> In other news I might sell the one I have, because I'm only really using the Hausgrind for home brewing because it's predominantly just for me.


let me know if you do decide to sell it. Been watching a couple of eBay for ages.


----------



## jlarkin

Rompie said:


> let me know if you do decide to sell it. Been watching a couple of eBay for ages.


OK, will do.


----------



## jlarkin

Rompie said:


> let me know if you do decide to sell it. Been watching a couple of eBay for ages.


I'm going to sell it, I think I can offer it to you without having to put it on the for sale thread. No worries if not interested but it'll be £210 + delivery or collection from near Basingstoke. I've only had it a few weeks, was that price I bought it for. It's had very little use as was returned to HasBean by somebody going for a more expensive option. I've put maybe 2 bags through, I think it's just starting to get well run in. I'm selling because at mentioned the Hausgrind arrived at the same time and does a good job for one. Seems a shame to just have it sat there.


----------



## jlarkin

jlarkin said:


> I'm going to sell it, I think I can offer it to you without having to put it on the for sale thread. No worries if not interested but it'll be £210 + delivery or collection from near Basingstoke. I've only had it a few weeks, was that price I bought it for. It's had very little use as was returned to HasBean by somebody going for a more expensive option. I've put maybe 2 bags through, I think it's just starting to get well run in. I'm selling because at mentioned the Hausgrind arrived at the same time and does a good job for one. Seems a shame to just have it sat there.


To add to the brewed grinder thread.

I'm glad this offer wasn't taken, it's not for sale any longer, the Preciso seems to be a very capable brewed coffee grinder for a pretty good price.

Until end of last week my top burr wasn't sitting properly, so my results previously were variable. I'm not sure what was wrong because I'd taken it off several times but *touch wood* seems to be sorted now.


----------



## risky

jlarkin said:


> To add to the brewed grinder thread.
> 
> I'm glad this offer wasn't taken, it's not for sale any longer, the Preciso seems to be a very capable brewed coffee grinder for a pretty good price.
> 
> Until end of last week my top burr wasn't sitting properly, so my results previously were variable. I'm not sure what was wrong because I'd taken it off several times but *touch wood* seems to be sorted now.


I had a similar issue with my Encore. There were two ways the top burr could go on, it was not indicated anywhere which way was correct, or why it should make any difference, but if it was the wrong way around the grind consistency was all over the place.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

I have a Hario Skerton and Slim and have just performed the sellotape mod on the slim and seem to be getting a better grind. The Lido is bit expensive for me at the moment so would a Bodum Bistro electric be a step up from what I have (for pour over)? They are around £69 on eBay at the moment new so just less than 1/2 the price of a Lido (or the unavailable Knock grinders)


----------



## jlarkin

They're cheaper on amazon but I'm sorry I don't know how they match up to the skerton or slim.


----------



## DoubleShot

Unless I'm mistaken @dfk41 has or had a Bodum Bistro or something similar, perhaps he could comment on how he rates them. Was purchased for brewed duties much like you're after @Hairy_Hogg


----------



## 4085

I have a Bodum Bistro and an Artisan (Kitchenaid). For me, they are both fine but as soon as you start to listen to the boffins they will poo poo them and tell you to buy a cheap hand grinder. I doubt they produce a better grind quality but think of the calories you will burn compared to pressing a button


----------



## fatboyslim

dfk41 said:


> I have a Bodum Bistro and an Artisan (Kitchenaid). For me, they are both fine but as soon as you start to listen to the boffins they will poo poo them and tell you to buy a cheap hand grinder. I doubt they produce a better grind quality but think of the calories you will burn compared to pressing a button


Doubt away!


----------



## Spy

I am also looking for an electric grinder for a drip/filter machine.

It will be used 2-3 times a day so would like one that is reliable and can deliver a consistent grind.

Is a used Eureka Mignon over kill or should I look at a new Wilfa or Baratza machine ?


----------



## James811

@Spy

I have a wilfa and love it. It is my first grinder though so I could be a little off. Others have one and seem to rate it too. They Come in at £95 from the workshop. The Baratza encore is £140. In hindsight I'd of gone for that, simply because it's a more widely used machine and therefore you can narrow down your grind zone a little easier because of all the information out there about them


----------



## Spy

Thanks James.

So, for brewed at a reasonable price, the following seem popular:

Wifa - although as James says above, not so much support for this from members here

Baratza Encore - seems a popular 'budget' electric model on here

Iberital MC2 - another one that seems to fit into this sub £150 price bracket

Which of the above would be the preferred choice for brewed with the capability to move onto espresso ?

If you were looking at a dedicatwd grinder for just brewed where teh fine grinding needed for espresso is not required, would a £50-ish high street electric grinder be just as good ?

By the way, I know there are many fans of manual grinders and any would say they are better than the £50-is high street electrics but manual is not my thing


----------



## jlarkin

Spy said:


> Thanks James.
> 
> So, for brewed at a reasonable price, the following seem popular:
> 
> Wifa - although as James says above, not so much support for this from members here
> 
> Baratza Encore - seems a popular 'budget' electric model on here
> 
> Iberital MC2 - another one that seems to fit into this sub £150 price bracket
> 
> Which of the above would be the preferred choice for brewed with the capability to move onto espresso ?
> 
> If you were looking at a dedicatwd grinder for just brewed where teh fine grinding needed for espresso is not required, would a £50-ish high street electric grinder be just as good ?
> 
> By the way, I know there are many fans of manual grinders and any would say they are better than the £50-is high street electrics but manual is not my thing


I wouldn't get a £50 high street one just for brewed. Some have thought they were OK, experienced better and realised the error of their ways , if you can afford it I'd aim higher. From what I understood the MC2 is more espresso focussed and the wilfa and encore more brewed. I'm not sure any of those cross over well, but that's not from experience just what I've read.


----------

